# Mikey's BTS photos



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marge and I spent three days in Ontario and had a ball with all our MLS friends. We got there around 1215...about 45 minutes later than we had planned, because we had a date to help Bob Baxter and Don Gage set up their wonderful Door Hollow Shortline railroad (doorhollowshortline.com). I think this was the first time that Marge helped do the setup...and we were flabbergasted to arrive and find out that Bob, Don, Bob's wife Sandra, and Dave Crocker had arrived early and had the whole layout assembled...that's normally where my help comes in. This time...we spent the next 3 hours unloading all the boxes of their incredible models and getting them placed just right. Marge and Sandra unloaded box after box of the little details that make the layout such a big hit at each show. Dave worked on getting the electronics working right. Don worked on getting his crane set up and working. Bob spent his time unloading all the engines and cars from box after box. This whole layout breaks down and fits into a covered trailor they bought that has been tailored to hold it just so...and all the boxes of details that make the layout.

Here, Dave Crocker, Josh Updike (parkdesigner), and Don Gage work together to resolve a track connector problem. This whole outfit is so well organized that all the tools come in small plastic cases as well as the track connector parts. Bigger tools are kept in well organized tool boxes.










OK...serious discussion here. Don and Sandra Baxter start talking about what is to go where on the layout. While there are some fixed locations for the details, the layout is never set up the same and there's always the necessary discussion on where stuff is to go today. 










Meanwhile at the other end of the layout, Marge and Bob talk about "their" end...and what to put where....and, oh yeah, I don't think Marge knew she was gonna get involved. This photo also shows something that wasn't there last year...open space. There were (I think) two fewer booth rows overall at the show reflecting the recession. That meant there was a lot more room for all the modular layouts. Bob and Don, fortuitously, got a position right next to the booths...lotsa traffic in that area. 










Now, Bob and Don's layout always draws well...and the first siteseer was our own JJ.










The Steve and Yolanda, with son in arm, swung by...on their way to setting up the MLS booth.










Bob opened up one of the custom built shipping boxes that all the engines and cars come in...to show us his latest creation...the coach for his Rocket. This is another WORK OF ART. Because the Rocket he made a few years ago has only one pair of drive wheels, he had to make the coach very light. He placed it in my hands. It's light as a feather. I think the two wheelsets on the car are half the weight. Just beautiful modeling...again.










Next coming to visit...was DeWhite










and by now...the layout is pretty much set up...and my low beer alarm was on...and so was DeWhite's. So we walked out of the Convention Center to the steam track area, where I reminded everyone it was Friday. It was 3:50PM...and that Happy Hour started at the Marriott bar at 4PM. So, after a few minutes of packing up stuff Charlie Scherer (ChilliCharlie) and Marge and I led an MLS "procession" over to the Marriott...


And a few minutes later...here we are...the only folks in the bar. Left to right...Josh Updike, (JJ in the far back coming in), Stan Cedarleaf, Paul Birch, Tommy Mejia, Marge, Charlie, and Dwight.











A minute later or so...Marge taking the photo...and JJ in his seat...and me in Marge's place










Then Rod Fearnly showed up...and the PARTY began










And the other wives found us...here, Charlie's wife Sandy, Marge, and Greg Elmassian's wife Penny










And the guys at their table...Josh, Mike, Dwight, Greg, and Charlie










Meanwhile...at the other end of the bar (the MLSers were the only ones in there)...someone gets hungry and they launch off with us in mid-drink for a steak house...so we followed them when we were done...and here we are.










OK OK...so much for MLS partying...but frankly, it IS the partying that makes attending this show so much fun...and very good friendships have developed from this.


Now for some show photos.



Here we have Howard Maculsay and his new live steam rail truck. This is a really great little model and it runs well.



















With the bed off...to see the steam engine and the gearing...very cool










Bob Baxter's rocket train...on the track










Something new (to me)...that's Bob Baxter's shay...with the smoking bear. That bear's got a cigar in his mouth...and there's a red bulb on the end...one of the great little things you find when you really look closely.










Del Oro's layout was fantastic as usual...but a surprise to me. Now, I see this layout in all it's forms at the train shows in Southern California...but this time, it had a lot of new modules it seemed to me...and it lacked a lot of the modules I'd seen over and over. It's another layout where you really want to spend some time and look at the details....and what all the signs say. This is the old folks home...as I recall.










One of the stations...with really great little vignettes playing out on the platform.










A new sawmill...least to me










Accucraft's 0-4-4T live steam forney. It's powder coated...and I'd not seen this color combo before. Nice looking little engine...and no, it hadn't derailed. It was quickly put down there so I could take a photo.










There's been some discussion about the show and attendance. My personal feeling was that the show was smaller than last years....a bunch smaller. Looked to me that booth space was about 70 percent of last years show (at best)...and of that, about 1/10th was smaller scale vendors. Saturday morning and noonish, it was quite crowded...but NOT like last year. You could still get around. Folks were packed into St. Aubins like sardines and I don't know how those guys can handle that crush all day long. It's claustrophic almost. 


Gold Coast Station was there, but in a much smaller booth footprint than I've seen in the past. TrainLi had a great end cap booth...and a LOT more items for sale than I've ever seen. It was good see Axel and his wife again...they really sell some innovative stuff. EMW had their booth at the end near the layouts...and had steady traffic all the time...and it's always good to see Jonathan and Laura at each show. He's my go to guy for stuff.


Conversely, Sunday didn't look like a good show day from my perspective for the dealers. This is 1PM on Sunday, just before we left. This is the main aisle looking away from the layouts.










And down one aisle....









And the St Aubin's booth...notice the amount of stock on the shelves...they had a TON left to sell.










All in all...a great weekend. I'm looking forward to next year when we get to meet all our MLS friends again....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Mike great pictures, thanks for taking the time. it great to put peoples faces with names...*


----------

